# Robert T Shimek?



## Roger Norris (Jul 5, 2008)

I heard a rumor that he died a few years ago. I wrote Guns & Ammo and they "no commented". Does anyone know how he died? I enjoyed some of his articles on off-beat semi autos, etc.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

No details, but I did find this on TFL, dated 2001:

http://www.thefiringline.com/forums/archive/index.php?t-54494.html

Another loss I hadn't heard about. I've also read a lot of his stuff over the years, and enjoyed it. In addition to writing, I believe he also edited a few gun-related specialty magazines (I can remember seeing his photo and a "Bio page" inside the front or rear cover).


----------



## Roger Norris (Jul 5, 2008)

I have searched the internet pretty hard for any details, but can't find any. A fellow in a gun store told me that Mr. Shimek took his own life. I hope thats not the case.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I believe Bob Shimek died of cancer, actually. He was one of the few good, common-sense gunwriters.


----------



## Roger Norris (Jul 5, 2008)

A sad loss nonetheless. I enjoyed his "regular guy" perspective.


----------

